

Michael Robertson (mp3.com) discusses Entrepreneurship and the Music Industry. - mviamari
http://namesake.com/conversation/brian/like-welcome-mp3michael-namesake-community

======
scottieh
He's telling the story of how he got MP3.com. Love it.

"Back in those days all the files were on ftp servers not web servers. Well I
saw people searching for "mp3" cause it appeared on the bottom of the top 100
list that we would print out. My biz instinct said "if people are searching
for it there must be opportunity."

------
MikeW
This is a very interesting item as I believe the 4 out of the 5 user accounts
that have commented on this (in the last 3 hours) are part of a voting ring.

Fascinating to see it.

------
mcoliver
MP3.com for $1,500 in 1997 from a guy who's initials were M.P and had no idea
what an MP3 was! Classic.

------
skotzko
This guy is a freaking genius.

------
lifto
Freaking amazing speaker

------
omomyid
telling the story of acquiring mp3.com ... sweet.

